# Game Booster



## Ammugonevil (Jul 24, 2009)

There are different versions of this software but this ones seems palateable enough 

Game booster, shuts down aspects of windows etc.... that are not needed for gaming to cut down on the amount of resources that are used


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2009)

But you are installing yet another program. Shutting down programs can be done easily.


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah but then its one click to renable them.. time saving...


----------



## Akumos (Jul 24, 2009)

So, when in your system tray, how resource hungry is this program. I imagine it's KBs!!

Anyone give examples of what it shuts down... just programs in the background or services too?


----------



## KainXS (Jul 24, 2009)

you have 6b of ram though, if you had like 1gb I could see the need for something like this if you were unsure of what apps to close but with your setup it might be kinda useless to you


----------



## hat (Jul 24, 2009)

Meh, it doesn't really matter anymore in the age of dual and quad core processors, 4GB or more RAM and muscle car esque gpus


----------



## Akumos (Jul 24, 2009)

KainXS said:


> you have 6b of ram though, if you had like 1gb I could see the need for something like this





hat said:


> Meh, it doesn't really matter anymore in the age of dual and quad core processors, 4GB or more RAM and muscle car esque gpus



True true


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 24, 2009)

True but it is useful when you are using older rigs in your house when your hosting a lan party... or is that just me..


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2009)

Here is a review of it and it's a good review: http://gamepyre.propagation.net/reviews/games/pc/1115_1.html

I just wish I could find some information on what it specifically shuts down/optimizes.


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 24, 2009)

And no i dont use it on my system....

Well it shuts down windows services which arent used/ needed like group policy bollucks... and closes items in your system tray, they are all returned when game booster is shutdown so you dont have to reboot.. renable


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 24, 2009)

can give more info and screenshots dude if you want??


----------



## Champ (Jul 24, 2009)

To the OP, I was thinking there is no way he needs this.  This sounds like a gimmick for an old slow computer like a dial-up booster, but the review says other wise? (Haven't looked yet)


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 24, 2009)

I use this on my lil bro's system 
E series dual core 2.66
and 7900 gs
4 gig ram ddr2

yeah i know needs upgrading its on my to do list

gets more than a few fps so why spin over it.......


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

I used game booster on my old P3 and Geforce 4 i didn't really notice any difference but i also had 1gb of ram(that was alot at that time )


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 24, 2009)

hey, a few FPS is a few FPS... I mean more is always better  thanks for this.


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 24, 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 24, 2009)

I wounder if this helps games like GTA4, i know defraging the GTA 4 folder can give 1-5 FPS extra by using contig more in some cases..

Might even help some with games like Arma 2 as well. And because you have a kick ass comp don't mean you can not more reasonable performance out of it.

Will give it a try now and if i get the time tomorrow i'll post some differences...


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice! A lot of the programs I already have permanently disabled but there are a bunch in there that aren't. Going to give it a try.


----------



## Frogger (Jul 24, 2009)

give it a go later with Prototype & see


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 24, 2009)

lol ... I never really use it....I was messing with it and Wprime and had interesting result which swayed toward the app does indeed work...but as far as gaming , not even a once.



Edit:lolz not even with GTA IV


----------



## erocker (Jul 24, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> lol ... I never really use it....I was messing with it and Wprime and had interesting result which swayed toward the app does indeed work...but as far as gaming , not even a once.



Might be a good program for the bencher's. Now I have to try WPrime.


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

I just disable most of that stuff in services.msc anyway.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 25, 2009)

this is great - because alot of services being disabled are great for games and crunching apps, but sh*T if you're just trying to use the OS - and using office programs that depend on some of these services.

this toggle is perfect.


----------



## EviLZeD (Jul 25, 2009)

Reminds me of amd fusion and game xp looks decent. iobit also make smart defrag one of the best defrag progs imo


----------



## KainXS (Jul 25, 2009)

you could just stop the services yourself using windows and restart them soooooo. . .


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 25, 2009)

KainXS said:


> you could just stop the services yourself using windows and restart them soooooo. . .



or you could press one button instead of 40 twice annndddd....lol


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 25, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> or you could press one button instead of 40 twice annndddd....lol



I know right? this thing stops a bunch of services... it would take me at least 10 minutes each time to do something like that.

Great little utility... then again its kind of what IObit is known for... their smart defrag software is great too.


----------



## Polarman (Jul 25, 2009)

This app sound a lot like AMD fusion.


----------



## mikek75 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just tried this, the original FEAR went from 191 FPS average to 193, 1920x1080 everything maxed.
Crysis at 1920x1080 all very high went from 33.3 to 34.5.

So yeah, it does work, but the gains are minimal IMO


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 25, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> Just tried this, the original FEAR went from 191 FPS average to 193, 1920x1080 everything maxed.
> Crysis at 1920x1080 all very high went from 33.3 to 34.5.
> 
> So yeah, it does work, but the gains are minimal IMO



super minimal - especially on windows 7 - as it's pretty much as light as can be.


----------



## Akumos (Jul 26, 2009)

Ammugonevil said:


> True but it is useful when you are using older rigs in your house when your hosting a lan party... or is that just me..



why the hell have i not been invited to one of these lan parties?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 26, 2009)

Hmmm. I might try this for a bench run. I wonder if it makes a difference in 3Dmark.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 26, 2009)

there is v1.1 out


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 26, 2009)

Akumos said:


> why the hell have i not ben hosted to one of these lan parties?



Invite got lost in cyberspace..??


----------



## FilipM (Jul 26, 2009)

3D06 shows no gains, however there might be a frame here or there in games


----------



## Ammugonevil (Jul 27, 2009)

On my lil bro's rig...the abused one.. there is too much adware and too many items in the system tray all used for some thing or the other, so if i disabled them the illiterates wont be able to renable them... so it has its major advantages.. it gives way more than few fps..but 'we' wouldn't gain that much cous our rigs are already tweaked that way....


----------



## thraxed (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah disabling services one by one and leaving them disabled is fine as long as you can still do everything you want to do on your pc.   Though my luck with these programs have been negative causing my pc to crash.  Though I think once you get to the quad core processors and 4870+ cards programs like these are useless.


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 29, 2009)

that would get old after a while, hehe, especially if you did that every time u played a game


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 30, 2009)

Well here is a screanie with gamebooster on and one with it off .It shows 5.36FPS faster on than it did off.
Tests run at 4.2GHZ

GAMEBOOSTER OFF







GAMEBOOSTER ON






This may seem minuscule to heavy hitting rigs like mine but with med to low end rigs it could be all the world of difference!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 31, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Well here is a screanie with gamebooster on and one with it off .It shows 5.36FPS faster on than it did off.
> Tests run at 4.2GHZ
> 
> GAMEBOOSTER OFF
> ...


You do realize that's only a 1.9% increase, right? That's withing the margin of error for most benchmarks.

And even if it is an actual increase, adding 1.9% to a lower spec rig still doesn't amount to anything meaningful in terms of framerates.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 31, 2009)

what becnhmark was that


----------

